# New Hobby..Need some help



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

First of all I want to say Hi to everyone, this is my first post. I been modelling for about 10 years now (turning 30 in 4 months..dreading it.) I typically work with 1/35 model armor and dioramas, but finally decided to get into model railroading this year. Ive always wanted to build my own, but never had the money till now. I'm at a lost though... Went to my local hobby shop here and got minimal information on DCC. I am thinking about getting started with (Woodland Scenic Ridge Layout N). I like that it incorporates all if not most of the products I will need to start this project. I understand the track and town are missing as well. What I need is a better understanding of how and what I need to operate multiple trains on this track setup. Been doing my research and have found some nice modifications people have done with this layout. I plan on adding as the years go by (modular) but not looking into draining my bank account all at once. Anything and everything will be taken as constructive criticism. 

Thanks in advance...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

We have a DCC section of the forum here:
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=19

A simple DCC-basics primer here:
http://www.loystoys.com/info/how-dcc-works.html

Wiring for DCC (thanks to Tankist for this link):
http://www.wiringfordcc.com/switches.htm

Wiki intro to DCC:
http://www.dccwiki.com/Introduction_to_DCC

General reading for you. Come back with specific follow-on question over in the DCC section or the N section.

Good to have you onboard,

TJ


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Wow I really enjoyed those links you sent me. Looks like model railroading is jumping towards binary code!!!!! Makes me want to start this even sooner.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

marzbarz said:


> Wow I really enjoyed those links you sent me. Looks like model railroading is jumping towards binary code!!!!! Makes me want to start this even sooner.


Welcome to the site, if you get it you can add to scales modeled, N too.
Heck if you are going to do N just add it now.

Though I think it would be better planning a layout on the size of your space available to you and go from there.
A 4x8 would start you out nicely.

Just my 2 cents, but I don't think those are worth the money unless you get it at a great price.


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

I found the scenic ridge layout for about 230$, think its a good deal. Do you guys have a recommendation on How-to-Videos? I'm a visual learner and actually seeing someone wire a layout would help me out.

big_ed >> Im going to start off with a 4x6, as I live in a apartment. My wife happen to give me my own room for my models (1/35 scale model armor). Guess she was tired of having my paints/air brush etc in the living room...


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

You-Tube has lots of videos on trains and building layouts that seem to cover anything you might want to see.


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you, but only videos I saw were directed towards scenery. I'm looking for the electrical part of a small N scale layout.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

marzbarz,

I bought the Woodland Scenics Scenic Ridge layout, $230 delivered. You can download a copy of the instructions, which includes a list of everything included. You can make significant changes to the track layout to offer more operational features if you plan it out ahead of time. My sugestion would be to download the instructions and play with the track plan a while. Add sidings, etc. If you just want to watch the trains go round and round, you can always build it as it comes. Somewhere on line I found a page where a guy walked you through building as is, with lots of photos. You can check my thread on the N scale thread, and I'll look up the page for you, as I printed it out for reference. Welcome to the Forumn and the addiction of model RRing!


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks John I would love to see that article, Ill keep looking on the N scale threads.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*Building Scenic Ridge*

marzbarz,

The website is;

http://www.visi.com/~spookshow/layout2.html

hope it helps.


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

John I can honestly say your a life saver. This article is really detailed and will help me out very much. Thank you for the help.Can you recommend any track planners (software/web based etc)?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

A couple of options...

www.anyrail.com -- robust; free starter version download

www.scarm.info -- freeware; developer is a member here

http://www.atlasrr.com/righttrack.htm -- freeware from Atlas (track mfr)

TJ


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*Track software*

marzbarz,

As TJ has mentioned, there are several choices. XtrkCad is another.

http://www.newrailwaymodellers.co.uk/xtrkcad.htm

You still need to have an idea what you want in your layout before you start out. Cabledawg helps other forum members when he has time. He uses Anyrail I believe. Lots of free layout design help out there on the web, starting with the NRMA web pages and in this group here on the forum. One sugesstion I will make, use flex track in your design as much as possible. it's a bit more work, but fewer joints and WAY more design options. Also, The Scenic Ridge building set.....all your buildings will look decent and uniform, but I chose to get a little more creative in that venue also. Long Valley Lumber mill for one industry, along with Waterfront Willys along the front (with a little lake frontage of course), barn, cows, farmhouse etc. This is the link to that thread:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7955

Been way busy with earthquakes, hurricanes, working 12 hrs, and getting ready to retire to get much done with it yet, but I'm hopeful it will turn out decent. Best of luck, and ENJOY!


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you both for these websites, as mentioned above they are awesome. I just finished ordering the Scenic Ridge layout a couple of minutes ago and pretty excited. Ill keep you all posted on when I start it. I was thinking about getting the track plan, but decided to go with ordering Atlas Code 55 track instead. Seems more realistic then the standard EZ track.


----------



## linnamillet (Sep 26, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> We have a DCC section of the forum here:
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=19
> 
> A simple DCC-basics primer here:
> ...



thanks for sharing. i kinda need this too since i am working for a project for my school on this one.


----------

